# Google Launched IMAP Support for Gmail



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 24, 2007)

*Gmail may bring IMAP support*

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.downloadsquad.com/media/2007/10/gmailimap.jpg

However, when waiting for an e-mail tonight, I happened to pop into my GMail settings to find something quite impressive: the section that deals with forwarding mail and POP access was renamed “Forwarding and POP/IMAP.” [Read more]

Many users Report at Download Squad blog of having the feature enabled at their Email Account...

--------

Supported IMAP Client List

Getting Started with IMAP for Gmail 

Personally I would say that unless there is folder support to Gmail like Yahoo / Rediff or other email srvice this feature is quite useless to me


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

Awesome,Just what i was lookin for.
Hope my account gets it soon 

Regards,
ray


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

cool thankx for the info


----------



## amol48 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

hey it's activated in my acc...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

which one is better ? POP3 or IMAP? havent checked the difference of those yet , I have been using POP3 a lot though.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

In POP the mail is downloaded from the server onto your account.
In IMAP the mail is checked from the server itself.
Therby meaning no waiting for attachments to download before you read the mail.Also it means if u mark a mail read at office it stays read when u check again at home.

Regards,
ray


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

Thanks for clarifying... still its not enabled un my account.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

Charan bro, POP3 - Post Office Protocol 3, its just like a regular post in which you will recieve everything at one time.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

^^  Giga I know POP3 Protocol,I have been using it since ages. only thing is that I havent used IMAP so I dono about its features  ,


----------



## din (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

IMAP is very useful in mobile phone too. We need not download everything, can set like show only subject or part of text, so we can open only those we need. No need to download everything as in POP


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

lol bro, IMAP- Instant Message Access Protocol. . . . raven has already explained it. . . though i've something more to say . . . In IMAP, you have to refresh the page or get back to that page from another to see the new message just like how forums work. . . .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

those who have doubt about IMAP or what exactly is it, please refer here, *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Message_Access_Protocol


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

^ wow. . . .  who wrote that wiki article? its awesome


----------



## almighty (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

coooooooool 
thanks for info


----------



## Garbage (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*



			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> cool ......... bt HTTP would have been much better .......


What do u mean ??


----------



## ilugd (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

not a vendor independent format is it?
btw, you can do the same thing in imap also.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

Thanks for the info


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

Oh man!! this is cool. I have to use this. thanks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

I was just wondering how many of us have the feature enable at their Account ??


----------



## din (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

@ax3

Please correct me if I am wrong. But as far as I know HTTP is slow compared to POP or IMAP. Yes, Hotmail support it. And yahoo POPs (the software which used to download yahoo emails in outlook express / TB) also use HTTP email internally (which makes retreiving emails slow)

Another thing is, you can use Windows Live Mail - for hotmail. It is almost = Outlook Express and you need not pay for using the email client. That is sure a good option (Thanks to GX_Saurav for giving more info on that) for hotmail users.

Whatever it is, Gmail rox  No doubt in that. With so many features, pretty neat interface (yahoo is cluttered) and a whopping 4 GB ! Nothing is gonna beat Gmail for the time being...


----------



## mehulved (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

Wow IMAP support. Though it's not enabled on my account yet 
Time to reconfigure my mail settings again.



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Personally I would say that unless there is folder support to Gmail like Yahoo / Rediff or other email srvice this feature is quite useless to me


If you use labels properly they can work as well, if not better, as folders. In my case labels help me much more as I get quite a few mails that I'd like to post in 2 sections or sometimes even more. This cannot be always achieved with folders.


----------



## iMav (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

wats the benefit of IMAP other than the fact that it will star the mails u star in a client or mark them as read if u do so in a client


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

Trashing it on your client will reflect as trashing it on your webmail... Saves the job of deleting (junk) mail twice...

Arun


----------



## din (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

For me - I configured my official email and personal email (both support IMAP - my own sites) in mobile phone. And without going to web interface, I get the mail list, subject and part of header (if needed) quickly. I can click the email to read if it is needed. And unlike in POP I do not have to wait to download all emails.


----------



## sandeepk (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

I got the IAMP support enabled for my account. How to use it I don't know. Also I currently use POP3, so I don't think I will need it currently.


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

*widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/3/W/90000000be15c17/1/253/1pz7qUhD3z-x-UJ1yr9bXdIZrJxv9QPh.jpg


----------



## casanova (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

That would be great. BTW, IMAP has not been activated for me yet


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Gmail may bring IMAP support*

Yay! IMAP is activated on my account.
This rocks.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

> Choto Cheeta was right.... IMAP is finally launched!



Google has launched a new IMAP (Internet Message Access Protocol) service for Gmail that will allow users to sync Gmail with their e-mail clients.

"It keeps the same information synced across all devices so that whatever you do in one place shows up everywhere else you might access your e-mail," said David Murray, associate product manager, in a blog post. "For example, I can read an e-mail in Gmail, then move it to the 'Starred' folder on my iPhone, then archive it by moving it to 'All Mail' in Thunderbird, then see all of those changes on my BlackBerry or any of [these] devices for that matter."

Read more.......
Source


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

hey Giga this is already been discussed..  
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71394

BTW Its still not enabled for me


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

^ Bro that thread says.. Gmail may bring... but its launched officially today


----------



## ilugd (Oct 27, 2007)

yeah, got it in my a/c today. Lets see how it works.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

me Still waiting for IMAP


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

^ its activated for me


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 27, 2007)

No IMAP for me


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

Guys by default I see IMAP active for all users who are using POP also  so try and activate that also follow this process to see if Google IMAP server os responding to ur accout request or not 

Supported IMAP Client List

Getting Started with IMAP for Gmail


----------



## ilugd (Oct 27, 2007)

^^not true. My pop was activated but imap came on only today


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

@ilugd

so as mine in other accounts of my email


----------



## mehulved (Oct 27, 2007)

I am using IMAP curently and am happy with the differences. I see all my labels, all my mails being marked read/unread on the server rather than just on my PC.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 27, 2007)

Still not for me... 

OK a should wait till morning.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Guys by default I see IMAP active for all users who are using POP also  so try and activate that also follow this process to see if Google IMAP server os responding to ur accout request or not
> 
> Supported IMAP Client List
> 
> Getting Started with IMAP for Gmail



That is not true. IMAP is not available to me, I used your trick and it said IMAP not available for your account. So will have to wait longer.


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 29, 2007)

It'd still be worth the wait, I say.

IMAP was enabled for all 5 of my accounts ( including 2 with Google Apps )


----------



## din (Oct 29, 2007)

It was not enabled for me last week, but checked today morning and I see its enabled  Already using POP for gmail, will check the imap soon.


----------



## casanova (Oct 30, 2007)

Enabled for me. Wohoo


----------



## kalpik (Oct 30, 2007)

Google's also revamping gmail totally!
*googlesystem.blogspot.com/2007/10/next-version-of-gmail-will-be-faster.html

My friend got the new one! Waiting for it myself


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 30, 2007)

UI. I want a better UI. Not bloated, but just a bit better than the current one.


----------



## casanova (Oct 30, 2007)

And I hope a better compatibilty with Opera


----------



## ilugd (Oct 31, 2007)

it took me 3 hours to get the headers for 3500 messages, and none of them are available offline in outlook. Guess i will have to shift to thunderbird


----------



## goobimama (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmm. the URL of gmail has changed at least: mine's showing as *mail.google.com/mail/?shva=1#inbox

Also there are some pleasant UI changes like the chat window and such...


----------



## kalpik (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ Congrats! You've got the new Gmail  The URL structure is similar to what we see on google reader.. Im still waiting for mine to change


----------



## ilugd (Oct 31, 2007)

mine's this
*mail.google.com/mail/?ui=1&ik=6...............


----------



## anispace (Nov 1, 2007)

wtf? imap is only enabled for 1 of my accounts which i rarely use.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 1, 2007)

Finally enabled on both my gmail accounts.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 1, 2007)

*googlemill.blogspot.com/2007/10/google-rollout-gmail-20.html


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 1, 2007)

Google now lets you add users from other IM networks too


----------



## dr_jimit (Nov 1, 2007)

its not available for mine, though i m using POP3 since toooo long


----------

